# Sick Birdy - Am new here - Please help



## donnavla (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi. Am new thank you - this is a great site for info on cockatiels.
Am at work so typing fast so please excuse errors. 
I have sick birdy and she is in the hospital for 2 days now. 
She looked sick and I took her in two days ago - she never was sick before but is a constant egg layer.

Doctors said she has reproductive problems and the they suggested an oviductectomy. This doc visit (just this time) will cost close to $800 and they just sent me an estimate for the surgery and it will cost another $1,000. I can pick her up tonight she is better after draining her abdomen and rest. I am beside myself. I love my birdy and she is almost 14 years old but I don't have that kind of money - not even on my credit cards to use. She is a constant egg layer and they said this happens with age with females sometimes. 

What do I do? Keep changing the room so she is in so she doesn't become in egg laying mode? give her less love? less food? - (ie make it less desirable for her to think all is ok and safe for her to lay eggs). Do I keep taking her in the hospital if this happens again and get her abdomen drained and costing me $800. (don't have the money for that) - I DO NOT and cannot see my bird sick and laying on the bottom of her cage shiverring and dying but I don't have the money to get her well. 
I hate to say this but do I have her put to sleep so she does not suffer as time goes on - I can't even think of this but I do not want her to suffer again, be in pain, be sad, be depressed.

I have been crying non stop and don't know what to do. 
Cici is the most wonderful loving creature I have ever had the pleasure to have in my life I would anything for her if I could. I do not want her to be in pain and to suffer. 

If anyone had similiar probems, any advice on what to do, what you did do. What I should do. Thank you so much any advice will help.
Donna


----------



## donnavla (Feb 25, 2010)

*Sick Birdy - New to This site - Please Help*

Hi. Am new thank you - this is a great site for info on cockatiels.
Am at work so typing fast so please excuse errors. 
I have sick birdy and she is in the hospital for 2 days now. 
She looked sick and I took her in two days ago - she never was sick before but is a constant egg layer.

Doctors said she has reproductive problems and the they suggested an oviductectomy. This doc visit (just this time) will cost close to $800 and they just sent me an estimate for the surgery and it will cost another $1,000. I can pick her up tonight she is better after draining her abdomen and rest. I am beside myself. I love my birdy and she is almost 14 years old but I don't have that kind of money - not even on my credit cards to use. She is a constant egg layer and they said this happens with age with females sometimes. 

What do I do? Keep changing the room so she is in so she doesn't become in egg laying mode? give her less love? less food? - (ie make it less desirable for her to think all is ok and safe for her to lay eggs). Do I keep taking her in the hospital if this happens again and get her abdomen drained and costing me $800. (don't have the money for that) - I DO NOT and cannot see my bird sick and laying on the bottom of her cage shiverring and dying but I don't have the money to get her well. 
I hate to say this but do I have her put to sleep so she does not suffer as time goes on - I can't even think of this but I do not want her to suffer again, be in pain, be sad, be depressed.

I have been crying non stop and don't know what to do. 
Cici is the most wonderful loving creature I have ever had the pleasure to have in my life I would anything for her if I could. I do not want her to be in pain and to suffer. 

If anyone had similiar probems, any advice on what to do, what you did do. What I should do. Thank you so much any advice will help.
Donna


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi

I know exactly what you are going through. Our tiel was a chronic egg layer and no matter what we tried she kept laying and laying and laying. I think once they get into the habbit of laying its very hard to break them out for it.

She became egg bound a few weeks back and almost died and after much discussion with my partner we made the heartbreaking decision to allow her to go to a breeding home where we hope she can raise some chicks and curb her maternal instinct so that she doesnt keep on laying.

It was a bit different from us as our bird is still very young. Not sure what I would do in your situation. Have you tried hormone shots. You can try reducing her daylight hours, cutting her food back to what she eats in a day, no extra and only pet her head, not her back... this will sometimes work but it sounds like your bird is very set in her ways now. Also make sure there is nothing in her cage she can use to nest. If she is attached to any toys in particular remove them. Its worth a try... maybe some of the guys on here have some more ideas

Im sorry i know this must be really hard for you


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2010)

i have replied to your other post


----------



## donnavla (Feb 25, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you. Yes - it is killing me. I will pick her up from the hospital tonight. I hope some people give me suggestions with older birds. Even surgery is very, very risky and for the little ones to go under anesthesia. 
My kids will be over tonight we will all talk about it after we bring the little one home.....


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is very pretty  Iam sorry to hear that she is having problems


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Have you tried the "long nights" technique with her? This is generally the most effective way to reduce hormone levels and works with most (but not all) birds. Basically, you make sure that she gets 12-14 hours of uninterrupted darkness every night. It doesn't have to be pitch black but it has to be dark enough to seem like night. It takes about a week for it to have a noticeable effect on behavior, but once it kicks in the change is pretty dramatic. It works by tricking the bird into thinking it's fall/winter and not a good time to breed.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2010)

tielfan said:


> Have you tried the "long nights" technique with her? This is generally the most effective way to reduce hormone levels and works with most (but not all) birds. Basically, you make sure that she gets 12-14 hours of uninterrupted darkness every night. It doesn't have to be pitch black but it has to be dark enough to seem like night. It takes about a week for it to have a noticeable effect on behavior, but once it kicks in the change is pretty dramatic. It works by tricking the bird into thinking it's fall/winter and not a good time to breed.


def give this a try, it didnt work for our bird but that could possibly be because we are in a flat and even when she was in another room covered up she could probably still hear us in other parts of the flat. Maybe it would be better if you could put your tiel completely out of the way at nights like in an upstairs room or something.


----------



## Abbyroad909 (Dec 7, 2009)

"Long nights" worked like a charm with Winston. She hasn't laid an egg in a couple months (after laying 10 one month). Very much worth trying. As the "parent" of a problem egg-layer, I will just mention that it is very important to make sure she is getting enough calcium and vitamins (a well-balanced diet should take care of the vitamin part). Best of luck with yours!


----------



## donnavla (Feb 25, 2010)

*Thank you*

Hello. Thanks for all your advice. I am trying that method but I live in a small 2 bedroom apt and we make use of all the rooms so I can make it dark but I cannot make it quiet. Doesn't seem to bother her though. She is quiet in the cage still. Took her back to the doc yesterday and fluid once again built up in her abdomen - I didn't even know it, she seemed alot better. He extracted with a needle lots of fluid and put her on different medicine - a diaretic. I can't afford the surgery to remove her oviduct and it is risky - we are seeing if she can get out of this by hormone shots and diaretics, however the $140 a week it costs to extract the fluid and doc visits will add up. Please say a prayer for her to get better. I had her for over 12 years and she is like my child.....
Thanks for all your replies.
Donna


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I can make it dark but I cannot make it quiet.


The darkness is more important than the quiet. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

12-14 hours dark with a cover on three sides only and a night light of course..lessen the soft warm foods..give her what she wants..just ease up on the soft warm foods..also change her cage around..it is too late to do this if she is already "eggnant"..but when she abandons this clutch, then do so...asap...change the cage around, change out the toys, change the location of the cage...make it uncomfortable..even get her a new cage....provide cuttlebone and plenty of a calci rich supplement i.e. calci boost...now here is a drastic measure I am considering myself..as those oviduct things are a last resort and they can die during surgery from the anasthetic...call a breeder..buy a fertile egg..set up a nest box etc for your girlie and let her raise the egg..this will work if she is sitting on a current clutch..I have heard it work for many desperate situations..they finally have the baby they always wanted...I know many people who used this as a last resort..I also have a hen who is a chronis egg layer..she is only 4 though and I am seriously considering this myself..do not put her to sleep just yet please...give her a chance to live..


----------



## donnavla (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi and Thank you.

Oh - I would never give up on her I will do what ever I can. I love her so much but I just don't want her to suffer. 

We went last week and they extracted fluid and Monday of this week also we went and they extracted fluid but it was 1 cc less than last week. Last week was 7 cc's and Monday this week was 6 cc's. They also gave her a hormone shot Lupron and I am still giving her meds including the diarettic twice a day, though she hates me for it. I have been gone during the day at work so she pretty much stays in the same place all day until I get home. I was just told I am going to be laid off this week so we will be spending more time together during the day not just the evenings - but paying the $140 to $160 a week taking her to the vet is not going to work out... Doc said he wants me to go back with her in 14 days cause I told him I was going broke.

I will do everything I can for her I never want to be without her. We had her for over 12 years. I just can't take seeing her in pain of any sort I immediately start crying and only said I would put her to sleep if there was not anything to do to make her not miserable.

Basically she is pretty normal. She just has fluid build up. She eats well, fllies around, plays, is very affectionate, wants love and me to pet her. As long as I have been getting the fluid extracted she is doing well. I am just worried how long this is going to last and what I should do.

I have been putting her to bed early and changing her habits. I now take her to my boyfriend's house on the weekends. Got her a nice carrier and she is used to the 'outings' now and going into the carrier. Got a cage for his house too. I want to make sure she is always doing well. Before, my 21 year old daughter took care of her on the weekends - when she was not sick. 

Thank you for any suggestions or comments.

All your birdies are soooo cute.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww she is too cute  I hope she gets better


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> wants love and me to pet her


About the petting... make sure it's head scritches only. NO back-stroking. The male stands on the female's back when they mate, so touching there is sexually stimulating for hens.

I have to admit though that every once in a while I'll cop a feel on my hens' back if they're not hormonal. An infrequent touch isn't going to stir them up too much.


----------



## donnavla (Feb 25, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. She usually doesn't let me touch her back - she hates that, but she loves her face and neck and top of her head petted and kissed. She loves to cuddle next to my face and mouth - she puts her head down in front of me -ready for kisses. 

Thanks for all your help.

I take her in week after next to see if she has to get drained or not - hopefully not and the meds will start working.

Donna


----------

